# WARNING ,,,DEPENDABLETOOLTRADING ON EBAY



## Silverbullet (Aug 17, 2017)

Beware of this seller,, I bid on 5 items , won two about a week ago ,won the other three yesterday . Add says I combine shipping ??? Liar. Two days after the first wins he opens failure to pay case . Send email asking to wait till end of other tools in two days. After auction ends I request combined billing and shipping nope . Total bill for items $8.00  shipping cost $42.00 for about 8lbs of items. So I cancel everything even call eBay and tell them why . They said just request the unpaid case removal for the excessive shipping cost.
So if you look and bid with him be ready to pay the freight YUPP NOT ME I AINT NO FOOL.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 17, 2017)

I do not eBay anymore. Too shady now a days.
Pierre


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 17, 2017)

i have been bit as few times by unscrupulous ebay sellers.
i leave them the worst possible feedback explaining the deficiencies so that others that read the ratings will see the dirtbags for what they are.


----------



## Rootpass (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I love eBay


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 18, 2017)

I always try to verify their "combine shipping" before I bid that way you have an email record if they start acting squirrelly later.
Mark S.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.  Looks like they've been a seller on eBay for over 14 years, so you'd have thought they were OK.

Bruce


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 18, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Beware of this seller,, I bid on 5 items , won two about a week ago ,won the other three yesterday . Add says I combine shipping ??? Liar. Two days after the first wins he opens failure to pay case . Send email asking to wait till end of other tools in two days. After auction ends I request combined billing and shipping nope . Total bill for items $8.00  shipping cost $42.00 for about 8lbs of items. So I cancel everything even call eBay and tell them why . They said just request the unpaid case removal for the excessive shipping cost.
> So if you look and bid with him be ready to pay the freight YUPP NOT ME I AINT NO FOOL.


You have to contact them immediately after buying to tell them you want to combine and are waiting on another item.
Did you do that, or did you just wait?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 18, 2017)

I think that seller should do anything to keep the 100% positive Feedback status , intact. all it takes is to meet the buyer half way , $40 shipping for $8 item(s) is outrageous.


----------



## extropic (Aug 18, 2017)

"PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS:
All payments must be received within 2 business days. If there has been no contact/payment from the buyer within 3 days, NPB will be filed and the item will be re-listed."

Quoted from (many of) sellers listings.

Curiously, there was no mention of combined shipping on the few small items I looked at, but combined shipping "if possible" was mentioned on a 12" x 18" cast iron plate ???

Sellers prices seemed unattractive (high) to me. 793 listings, 380 feedback in the last 12 months = things are not exactly flying off the shelves.

The most interesting thing about this saga is that Silverbullet won 5 items for $8.

Too many other sellers out there to get your panties in a bunch over this one.


----------



## higgite (Aug 18, 2017)

I like to hear both sides of a story, so I messaged the seller on ebay. I won’t post his response without his permission and it’s really not worth pursuing, but I will say it was reasonable and, based on that and his ebay feedback, I wouldn’t hesitate doing business with him if he had something I wanted at a reasonable price+shipping. As always, ymmv.

Tom


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2017)

woochucker said:


> You have to contact them immediately after buying to tell them you want to combine and are waiting on another item.
> Did you do that, or did you just wait?


I did within a day after his billing came up . Before anything else even before I had bid on one item


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2017)

If it had come twenty bucks shipping wouldn't have bothered but it was total individual shipping prices on each item . Some were no weight at all . I've bought machinist vise for $40 shipping I'm not unfair or expect free ship . Lots of times I've got items for $.99 and $12.00 ship . But don't say you'll combine ship and not do it. As I contacted him early , not at the end. I've bought over 1,000 items over the past ten years I think.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 22, 2017)

Rootpass said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I love eBay


X2.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 23, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> I But don't say you'll combine ship and not do it.


Like those that have a buy it now, or best offer, Then won't even accept any offers, or come back with less the 1% off. Another pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 23, 2017)

Superburban said:


> Like those that have a buy it now, or best offer, Then won't even accept any offers, or come back with less the 1% off. Another pet peeve of mine.


I never understood why some sellers think a 20 cent or 40 cent discount will be enough to sway a buyer to buy from them, bad business practice in my opinion to waste people's time and insult them with a laughable counter offer.


----------



## shooter123456 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I never understood why some sellers think a 20 cent or 40 cent discount will be enough to sway a buyer to buy from them, bad business practice in my opinion to waste people's time and insult them with a laughable counter offer.


On the flip side, I have tried negotiating with the Best Offer and start out way low (so they counter then I counter then we meet in the middle) and on several occasions, the seller has accepted my initial offer.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

There is always 2 sides to the coin . I buy AND sell on Ebay . I don't ship till the item is paid for and I always insure my packages now after one buyer said he got the box without the tool in it . I ate $ 250 bucks on the deal . I always offer combined shipping when available , but to wait a week to receive payment and ship ? No way . How was the seller to know if you were going to win his auction or not ? ( if it was indeed an auction listing )  Look for 100 percent feedback !


----------



## Birder (Sep 21, 2017)

Ken, I agree. The silliest thing ebay has is the automated response to offers on these.  So as a buyer, I need to guess what the seller will accept, which is already stored somewhere.  Haha.  Just goofy.  Jim


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 21, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Beware of this seller...



This is a crappy thing to do to a seller. Combined shipping is offered so that, when you purchase more than one item *at the same time,* the seller can ship together. What you needed to do was ask the seller if he would combine shipping on multiple auctions, providing the auction item numbers. You didn't do that. Furthermore you were obligated to pay within a limited time for the auctions you won; you didn't do that either.

Shame on you for sullying the seller's name when you screwed up!


----------



## shooter123456 (Sep 21, 2017)

Birder said:


> Ken, I agree. The silliest thing ebay has is the automated response to offers on these.  So as a buyer, I need to guess what the seller will accept, which is already stored somewhere.  Haha.  Just goofy.  Jim


The system makes a lot of sense but the way it is used by some sellers is dumb.  Imagine you are selling an item for $100, but would be willing to take anything over $75 for it.  Obviously you want to get $100 and you don't want everyone else to know how low you will go.  So you tell the system to reject any offers below $75 automatically.  You weren't in the same ballpark with the buyer anyway.  But lets say you get 3 offers for $80, $85, and $90.  Instead of seeing 10 offers of $40, $50, $55, $60, $63, $65, $68, $70, and $72, along with the $80, $85, and $90, you only need to worry about the 3 you would consider and can pick the best offer.  Add multiple items listed at once, say 50 items, dealing with 500 offers where 450 could be automatically rejected is a waste of your time.  

But it starts getting stupid when sellers are offering something for $50 or best offer, and reject anything less than $49.50.  

Also, we live in the same place!


----------



## chips&more (Sep 21, 2017)

I buy and sell on Ebay. Realistic offers are OK, but if you try and low ball me with an offer, I will block you. And please don’t get fooled with the Ebay hipe of “free shipping”. Somebody is gonna pay for it! It ain’t free! And it will probably be the buyer that pays. And for those of you that are unaware. Ebay fees are ALSO on the shipping costs!!! So, the seller pays total fees for the item sold AND for the shipping cost AND PayPal fees if applicable.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

chips&more said:


> So, the seller pays total fees for the item sold AND for the shipping cost AND PayPal fees if applicable.



Ain't THAT the truth !


----------



## ddickey (Sep 21, 2017)

The end consumer always pays the fees, taxes, regulatory expenses, everything.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 21, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I buy and sell on Ebay. Realistic offers are OK, but if you try and low ball me with an offer, I will block you. And please don’t get fooled with the Ebay hipe of “free shipping”. Somebody is gonna pay for it! It ain’t free! And it will probably be the buyer that pays. And for those of you that are unaware. Ebay fees are ALSO on the shipping costs!!! So, the seller pays total fees for the item sold AND for the shipping cost AND PayPal fees if applicable.



So what realistic? and whats a lowball?  I have offered, and been accepted less then 1/2 on some items, because I thought it was a fair price.

Why block the buyer? I highly doubt they were doing it to waste your time. Especially items that have a poor description, and/or poor photos, The buyer is taking the risk.

A seller should not expect blue book value for a car that has one pic, and a poor description. Many sellers do that so the buyer cannot come back, and say it is not as advertised, So again, the buyer is the one taking the risk. I won't pay top dollar for something that does not have any guarantee, or return policy.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 21, 2017)

mmcmdl said:


> I always insure my packages now after one buyer said he got the box without the tool in it . I ate $ 250 bucks on the deal .


Not directed at you, just your comment. I swear someone in Denver has one heck of a tool collection. I have received lots of packages that were poorly packaged (especially ones with multiple items), and had lots of stuff missing. Its sad when items can be shipped from China, cheaper, and better packaged the from a state away. I have given up even looking at tools on E-bay, due to the losses, and hassles.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 21, 2017)

Superburban said:


> So what realistic? and whats a lowball?  I have offered, and been accepted less then 1/2 on some items, because I thought it was a fair price.
> 
> Why block the buyer? I highly doubt they were doing it to waste your time. Especially items that have a poor description, and/or poor photos, The buyer is taking the risk.
> 
> A seller should not expect blue book value for a car that has one pic, and a poor description. Many sellers do that so the buyer cannot come back, and say it is not as advertised, So again, the buyer is the one taking the risk. I won't pay top dollar for something that does not have any guarantee, or return policy.


I have made my comments already about free shipping, blocking, fees… I guess I will add a comment about guarantee and return policy and the buyer pays return shipping you always read. When a seller notes no guarantee and or no returns. That means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! A buyer can return any item regardless of seller terms using the Ebay buyer/seller policy that is currently in place and make the seller pay for the return shipping! Any veteran seller on Ebay knows this! What I have just said is of course applying to items even remotely not as described and not because you bought it with buyers remorse. But, buyers do abuse this policy and dream up not as described reasons and the seller is usually screwed because Ebay thinks the buyer is always right.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

Superburban said:


> Not directed at you, just your comment. I swear someone in Denver has one heck of a tool collection. I have received lots of packages that were poorly packaged (especially ones with multiple items), and had lots of stuff missing. Its sad when items can be shipped from China, cheaper, and better packaged the from a state away. I have given up even looking at tools on E-bay, due to the losses, and hassles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep . I had a new Albrect chuck somehow fall out of a completely taped up USPS box . When the picture of the box was sent to me , the tape was clearly cut . Being it wasn't insured for the purchase price , I lost out and someone got a free chuck .


----------



## Superburban (Sep 21, 2017)

Think E-bay is bad, just spend an hour working the return desk at any big box store. Any faith you had in humans will be tested.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 21, 2017)

Superburban said:


> Think E-bay is bad, just spend an hour working the return desk at any big box store. Any faith you had in humans will be tested.


Yeah, they swear it wasn't used, abused, or replaced it with a new one and bringing the old one back to the store to get their money back!  I witness someone that brought back a worn out toilet seat back in the box the new one was in.  Comment was it didn't fit!  And they gave him his money back! And put it back on the shelf!  Just flat stole it from the store!


----------



## extropic (Sep 21, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I buy and sell on Ebay. Realistic offers are OK, but if you try and low ball me with an offer, I will block you. And please don’t get fooled with the Ebay hipe of “free shipping”. Somebody is gonna pay for it! It ain’t free! And it will probably be the buyer that pays. And for those of you that are unaware. Ebay fees are ALSO on the shipping costs!!! So, the seller pays total fees for the item sold AND for the shipping cost AND PayPal fees if applicable.





chips&more said:


> I have made my comments already about free shipping, blocking, fees… I guess I will add a comment about guarantee and return policy and the buyer pays return shipping you always read. When a seller notes no guarantee and or no returns. That means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! A buyer can return any item regardless of seller terms using the Ebay buyer/seller policy that is currently in place and make the seller pay for the return shipping! Any veteran seller on Ebay knows this! What I have just said is of course applying to items even remotely not as described and not because you bought it with buyers remorse. But, buyers do abuse this policy and dream up not as described reasons and the seller is usually screwed because Ebay thinks the buyer is always right.




You ask for offers, then block members who's offers offend you.
Solution: Use the automated reject option or don't ask for offers.
Saves you time and that blocked person may buy something else from you.
Otherwise, you come off as .  .  . unwise.

You ask others not to be " fooled with the Ebay hipe of “free shipping”" but you fail to acknowledge that the BUYER is paying for everything.

Why should things ever be "even remotely not as described"?
An accurate description is FUNDAMENTAL to a satisfactory transaction.
An accurate description means warts and all.

Please tell us your eBay user id.
I, for one, want to see your listings, maybe make some offers.

You're not the guy that disappointed Silverbullet are you?


----------



## extropic (Sep 21, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Yeah, they swear it wasn't used, abused, or replaced it with a new one and bringing the old one back to the store to get their money back!  I witness someone that brought back a worn out toilet seat back in the box the new one was in.  Comment was it didn't fit!  And they gave him his money back! And put it back on the shelf!  Just flat stole it from the store!



Yuck !!! That's gross.

The stores can be as bad as those customers.
I returned a kitchen sink (was chipped when we opened it up) for replacement.
I told the clerk about the damage and marked the box.
A week later that box was back on the shelf (for sale).


----------



## tq60 (Sep 22, 2017)

We look at free shipping first.

Yes we understand we ate paying for it as we are not stupid but we assume the seller already has determined the shipping cost and their price and the price we se is the "out the door " price.

We hate the $19.95 plus $49.95 shipping scams.

We are looking for a specific older computer and some are 59.95 free shipping and others are 15.95 with 65.00 shipping.

They are heavy but making the money on the shipping side is somewhat missleading.

Back when we sold things we passed shipping cost as cost.

That was before flat rate but we would post that shipping would be whatever best cost would be and we would pack it and use Web tools to get cost and buyer would send check for amount and after a week for clearance it was shipped.

That was way back...

Simple thing is just email the seller BEFORE you bid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Sep 22, 2017)

extropic said:


> You ask for offers, then block members who's offers offend you.
> Solution: Use the automated reject option or don't ask for offers.
> Saves you time and that blocked person may buy something else from you.
> Otherwise, you come off as .  .  . unwise.
> ...


Please step down off of your pedestal. I’m not trying to bash anyone on this site. Read my posts again, apparently you did not and missed some of my statements. My outgassing of Ebay was not directed to anyone on this site…Dave.


----------

